# TetraPlant Complete Substrate reviews



## tommyleestaples

Hi there, has anyone used Tetra Plant Complete Substrate for growing live plants? Is it any good?

It appears to be the only nutrient rich substrate that will allow me to top with sand.


----------



## chilled84

I have it inmy current setup. Its seems fine to me.


----------



## CeeJay

Hi tommyleestaples



			
				tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> It appears to be the only nutrient rich substrate that will allow me to top with sand.


Not true.
You should be able to cap any substrate with sand if you wish, it's just that most manufacturers won't advertise the fact because your gonna buy less of their substrate.
If you like the look of it, go for it.
Just a bit of a bugger to stop the sand mixing with the substrate over time, and a bit of a pain to keep clean.


----------



## Garuf

Tropica's is the only major substrate system that recommends capping. I plan on using some underneath some columbo with the aim of longlevity, I intend for my next tank to last a min of 12 months.


----------



## sanj

tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> It appears to be the only nutrient rich substrate that will allow me to top with sand.



Hi, I havent used Tetra substrate, but I have seen good reviews, however JBL Aquabasis is a subsrate that worked well under silica sand. It is soil like and so smaller particles than the sand and therefore does not rise up over time into the upper substrate.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=192&currency=GBP


----------



## tommyleestaples

I was now looking to use JBL Aquabasis. Or maybe a mix of TetraPlant Complete JBL Aquabasis? 

They both recommended using a 2 cm layer. However my plants seemed to grow huge roots in Tetra Plant complete. Is there any harm in adding like a 5 cm layer instead? 

Also any advantage in either mixing or having a bottom layer of laterite?


----------



## sanj

I dont think it would be a problem using a bit more to the depth you were thinking.


----------



## alzak

I use tetraplant complete substrate in my second small tank and I have to say is not what I want in other set up I use Polish made substrate which is "similar" to ADA product and works well obviously I have small problems but plants grown very well 
in small tank I use same ferts (EI) and do not have same results 
due to this I want to swap substrate in small tank for ADA amazonia and check how this work will see I will update later


----------

